# Member Survey



## Katie (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey!

I am from Wharton at The University of Pennsylvania and I am doing some market research about online communities for a management class. I was wondering if any of you could take my survey, it would be a lot of help! 


SurveyMonkey.com - The easiest way to create online surveys.

Thanks a lot,

-Katie


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK Katie... I answered your survey. My mother-in-law is a Wharton grad by the way...

Towards the end, you asked a couple questions that required yes or no answers that actually could have been better answered with maybe and an explanation... For example, the level of interaction between forum members seems to have been reasonably extensive although most of us have not met face to face. I have become friends with some of the members and communicate with them by email pretty regularly. As one who lives in a tourist destination, (Miami, FL), I sort of live in hope a few of these folks from the Golf Forum might one day vacation here and we'll meet.

Keep us posted how the survey goes...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> As one who lives in a tourist destination, (Miami, FL), I sort of live in hope a few of these folks from the Golf Forum might one day vacation here and we'll meet.


Be careful what you wish for Dennis!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Be careful what you wish for Dennis!


LOL... I'll take my chances...

I have two groups of guitar buddies I met over the internet. In one case, the smaller group gets together every year and we spend a weekend at one person's house, mine this year, jamming and recording for fun, but sometimes it turns out pretty good. The other group is larger, about 50 people and we get a hotel in Monroe, NC.

I don't think I've had too bad a track record on trusting my judgements to meet people that have a common interest.


----------

